# iPad 3G Dis-assembly



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

For anyone that might be interested, iFixit has posted pictures of their step-by-step dis-assembly of the 3G and compares it to the Wifi version. (Not for the faint of heart.)

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad-3G-Teardown/2374/1

The iPad's model number is A1337. Can you say l33t? Who says Apple doesn't have a sense of humor?

Best Wishes!


----------

